# I dont know if i can forgive..



## ibeenhurt (Jan 11, 2011)

We been married 6 1/2 years, i caught my wife having an EA 2 years ago, i confronted her about and she promised to stop. With the last 2 years i have caught her 3 more times, and these occur normally after we have a big argument/fight. I did read some the e-mails/messeges and honestly i dont know if i can forgive her. I feel if she can't stop after the first few times, its never going to stop. Also recently my wife has told me that she doesnt love me anymore but feels guilty about the whole situation. She never wanted to hurt me. I don't know if i can forgive her, is it normal to feel the way i feel?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Your feelings are very normal. If she says she doesnt love you im not sure why you feel you should forgive her. If she's not entirely invested in the relationship its kind of a waste of energy to try and forgive her because she'll keep doing things to hurt you.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

Blanca said:


> Your feelings are very normal. If she says she doesnt love you im not sure why you feel you should forgive her. If she's not entirely invested in the relationship its kind of a waste of energy to try and forgive her because she'll keep doing things to hurt you.


X2. I agree 100%.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Of course it's normal, how can you forgive someone who continues to disrespect you, and has no intention of controlling her urges everytime you guys fight. 

I'm curious, what were the consequences for her past EA's?


----------

